# screw holes in board



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Guys, ugh this sucks, I think i have been messing with my stance so much that I've messed up some of the screw holes in my board. What sucks even more is that I just got this board, have taken it out 2 times. One screw actually broke in half while i was taking it out, so i have half a screw stuck. On top of that I ran one screw through each hole and most go in smooth, and some don't. Is this something that a snowboard shop would be able to look at and fix? Or am I screwed and need to get a new board? Wonder if I can get it replaced via manufacturer warranty?

Thanks for your help


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

How the hell did you break a bolt off? Seriously you need to tone it down if your breaking off bolt heads when screwing in or out the bolts, it should not take that much force.

You need to use a screw/bolt extractor bit..you can get them at any home depot type store...heres a DIY on how they work
Extract A Broken Screw | thefamilyhandyman.com | DIY Projects | Reader's Digest

Basically just use a drill and drill out the proper sized hole, then tap this screw extractor bit into the hole and unscrew it with a drill or some pliers...

Some screws wont go in smooth, some on my board dont like to go in sometimes..dont force them..usually i just use a different bolt and that bolt fits fine in another hole.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

llneverfollowll said:


> Hey Guys, ugh this sucks, I think i have been messing with my stance so much that I've messed up some of the screw holes in my board. What sucks even more is that I just got this board, have taken it out 2 times. One screw actually broke in half while i was taking it out, so i have half a screw stuck. On top of that I ran one screw through each hole and most go in smooth, and some don't. Is this something that a snowboard shop would be able to look at and fix? Or am I screwed and need to get a new board? Wonder if I can get it replaced via manufacturer warranty?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hard to tell by the description, take it in to the board shop and let them take a peak at it or try your luck with a screw extractor. I never had problems with any of my screw holes, but on a buddies burton many of the screw holes seemed to be a little off. I just screwed them in once or twice before mounting the binding to make sure they wasn't a big problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

I was unscrewing when it stopped coming out. And like an idiot rather than screwing it backin I forced it out and snap. Not sure what possesed me to keep turning it was stupid move. Hopefully its all fixable. I'll be calling the local shop tomorrow morning. If it all works out I'll just have them mount my bindings. Let you know how it turns out. Thanks for the help arsenic and izibo! much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Has anyone ever used a Helicoil Screw Insert Kit 

Ski Snowboard Binding Tools Screws Tognar


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Your board is unlikely to need new inserts. Just get that broken screw out and you should be fine. Your bindings may have come with some crappy screws, you can always take them to Home Depot and have them size up the screws and buy a few more to try.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

cool thanks arsenic. Let you know later tonight how it goes at the shop!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

llneverfollowll said:


> cool thanks arsenic. Let you know later tonight how it goes at the shop!


Don't snap off the dudes hand when you shake it...


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

llneverfollowll said:


> Has anyone ever used a Helicoil Screw Insert Kit
> 
> Ski Snowboard Binding Tools Screws Tognar


yeah. helicoils usually reduce the size of the screw used(threaded Insert). at least the ones at use at work.

If u dont feel like takin it to the shop. Id do what was suggested above and drill and extract the the broken bolts. just make sure to drill directly in the center of the bolt(centerpunch can assist). If the holes are rough but not badly stripped, a bottom end tap can clean up the threads.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help on this, thought i was going to loose a board on this. I def learned my lesson. So I took my board over to the repair shop in snowboard connection here in seattle and Nick was able to remove the screw using extract method as well as tap the thread. Thanks again everyone! Tomorrow im off to Mt baker, supposed to get 7 inches of pow :-D


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks snowolf! By the way was at mt baker today and it snowed like crazy! Had a blast. Was thinking of going down to hood sometime. Still get snow in april there? BTW have watched your beginner videos and they are great. Made my girlfriend watch them. She is slowly getting better just has problems with toe side. Maybe we could catch up if we come down.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

izibo said:


> Hard to tell by the description, take it in to the board shop and let them take a peak at it or try your luck with a screw extractor. I never had problems with any of my screw holes, but on a buddies burton many of the screw holes seemed to be a little off. I just screwed them in once or twice before mounting the binding to make sure they wasn't a big problem.


thats because of the 3d pattern they are perfectly on with there own plates.

you really are doing way too much of everything, people have seasons old boards with no problems and im willing to bet its not the boards fault especially if you broke a screw in there. were you using a power drill????


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> As a side note, watch for cross threading. Insert bolts are easy to get cross threaded. If it gets tight too soon, back it out and try lining the bolt up again; don`t force it. If you force a cross threaded bolt, it will screw up the threads in the insert as well.


This is crucial, good advice Snowolf - and what I like to do while threading my screws is to spin them the opposite way until it clicks indicating the end of the screw thread, and then turn the correct way, making sure it is completely 100% going straight in, without being slanted at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Everyone - thanks for all the help with this one!


----------

